# Let's Hear It For AMR!!!



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

http://video.cgi.cbsnews.com/video/video.pl?url=/media/2005/02/04/video671791.wmv&sid=201&ad=/media/2005/03/15/video680342.wmv

another classic moment brought to you by the people recently fined for dispatching mythical paramedic unit 99 to intercept others (so that a non-medic truck could get around red tape and function as full ALS) and the company that sticks EMT's and medics on the road with the ink still wet on their tickets... never having driven an ambulance or worked on an actual live patient. There's a reason why all the other companies do precepting. it's because newbies don't know how to drive a rig, assess a patient or not completely make things worse on calls... no matter where they went to school

tip for amr: flip up the top row of switches for lights... or if you're lazy just use the cleverly labeled "emergency master" switch


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

So what was the story behind this fiasco?


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Rocksy,
Amr is in real trouble. Western Mass does have a 2 week training and 40 ALS contacts for medics third riding. Med Con is rather strict and 10 minute responce times according to Springfield and Holyoke. We'll see what March brings.































*Ambulance company pressured by state*

Saturday, November 11, 2006By JACK FLYNN
*[email protected]*

SPRINGFIELD - The company responding to 911 ambulance calls in Springfield, Holyoke, Northampton and other local communities has been given six months to improve vehicle maintenance practices or face the loss of its state license. 
After finding worn-out or shabbily maintained ambulances in five eastern Massachusetts communities recently, the state Department of Public Health issued a six-month provisional license to American Medical Response Inc., the state's largest 911 ambulance service. 
None of the maintenance violations were reported in Greater Springfield, where annual inspections are not scheduled until March. The trouble spots flagged by state inspectors were in Natick, Avon, Milford, Dedham and New Bedford. 
But if American Medical Response fails to upgrade its fleet in eastern Massachusetts, the company could lose its license to operate across the state within the next year, according to Abdullah B. Rehayem, acting director of the health department's Office of Emergency Medical Services. 
"A provisional license is a punitive measure; ambulance providers try very hard to avoid it," said Rehayem, whose office oversees 316 municipal, private and nonprofit ambulance services. 
"It is not a good mark for an ambulance provider," he added. 
A spokesman for the ambulance company said the state's action did not reflect on maintenance practices in Greater Springfield, and will not affect the company's service here. 
State regulators have issued full licenses each year to American Medical Response, commonly known as AMR, since the late 1990s, when the Colorado-based company gobbled up several smaller firms to become the state's dominant ambulance service. 
The company is the primary 911 provider for Springfield, Northampton, Holyoke, East Longmeadow, Hampden and other communities. 
Until recently, American Medical Response had won good grades for maintenance practices in communities ranging from the Berkshires to the North Shore and Cape Cod, Rehayem said. 
But the pattern of neglect that emerged in the eastern Massachusetts, combined with the company's failure to purchase 50 new ambulances as expected, has worried state regulators, Rehayem said. During the recent inspections, 22 out of 75 vehicles showed serious deficiencies and were taken out of service, he said. 
American Medical Response is working with the state, and promises to correct any problems, Rehayem said. A company spokesman could not be reached yesterday for a detailed response to its downgraded license status. 
Under state law, a company can receive only two provisional licenses, Rehayem said. If corrections are made to the vehicles, a full license can be awarded in the spring. If not, the state can issue a second, six-month provisional license or revoke the company's license altogether, Rehayem said. 
"Every person has the right to expect a clean, well-maintained ambulance and properly trained staff," said Rehayem. 
"There is no leeway in the regulations," he said.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

western mass is where they got in trouble for dispatching a mythical ALS intercept on hundreds of calls also.

i think they bit off more then they can chew in general. they have a lot of responsibility and it seems like it's all going to hell lately



Inspector said:


> So what was the story behind this fiasco?


my guess? stupidity. probably just forgot to turn on the lights... or better yet? newbie who didn't even know how to actually get them on.

what is with the weaving and shit? and going straight through lights not slowing down? I'm guessing they didn't go through a driver's training deal before getting put behing the wheel.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You sure it wasn't stolen? He/she was sure driving like he trying to get away from the police officer instead of actually getting somewhere..


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

That had to be stolen. No way anyone in their right mind would continue to drive like that.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

whenever a truck gets stolen, it goes through ems like a wildfire. i didn't hear anything about it being stolen but i can only hope.

when trinity got a truck stolen in the beginning of the summer dispatch even paged it out to everyone reminding us that "only dumbasses don't lock the ambulances"

and have you seen some of the new emt's drive? it's pretty scary


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

AMR is the Wal-Mart of Ambulance companies. They are the reason why I don't become a Paramedic.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

most likely stolen


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> AMR is the Wal-Mart of Ambulance companies. They are the reason why I don't become a Paramedic.


who do you work for now? do you intend to do medic school ever? i'm in Mass Bay now for it


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Had to be stolen.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

The video is about 2 years old it was stolen from an ER.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

that's GANGSTA !!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Figured


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Gotta love some of these Ambulance companies.. they make a LOAD of cash, but will not pay for staff, repairs or supplies...


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> Gotta love some of these Ambulance companies.. they make a LOAD of cash, but will not pay for staff, repairs or supplies...


Fallon has our EMS contract, and does a really good job. I haven't heard many gripes from the employees, either.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Fallon has our EMS contract, and does a really good job. I haven't heard many gripes from the employees, either.


you know just what to say, sweetheart! 

we have a truck or two that sucks.. but nothing dangerous or just terrible. Quincy cops are good shits too. They show at the calls and they're incredibly helpful. I never feel dread doing a 911 call in Quincy.

I like braintree too... partially because they have quarters for us in their station. being able to take a quick nap on a 24 is an amazingly wonderful feeling.

our union sucks out loud though. we have a secrataries union or something. we're voting in NEMSA though this spring so that'll change. everyones pretty optimistic about having a union back us that is actually created for EMS specifically



RPD931 said:


> Gotta love some of these Ambulance companies.. they make a LOAD of cash, but will not pay for staff


HEAR, HEAR on the bad pay. it's in the works to be fixed, hopefully. love the job though.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

We have AMR.....:sl:


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I remember the trinity truck fiasco. The operator was arrested on 117 in the Bolton/Stow area


----------

